

Ask HN: Tech Community in Finland? - octaveguin

I&#x27;ve read a lot about mobile&#x2F;indie games being developed in Finland. Game dev and tech company numbers are huge here when compared to the total population.<p>With that in mind, where is the community? I&#x27;ve come looking for it and so far am empty handed. Google doesn&#x27;t seem to help.<p>Where&#x2F;when&#x2F;how does the Finnish tech scene meet up? How can I get involved?
======
timgluz
You didn't specify your exact location in Finland, neither your interests. But
for starters check out Meetup.com:
[http://www.meetup.com/find/?allMeetups=true&radius=5&userFre...](http://www.meetup.com/find/?allMeetups=true&radius=5&userFreeform=helsinki&gcResults=Helsinki%2C+Finland%3AFI%3AUusimaa%3A%3AHelsinki%3A%3A%3A60.1733244%3A24.9410248&sort=default)
and if you live in Helsinki area, also keep eye on Aaltoes.com,
ArcticStartup.com and Startupdigests/Helsinki.

You'll notice that most meet-ups are in Helsinki area, if you are located
somewhere else than Hesari, then look up local entrepreneurship societies -
there'll meet many English speaking tech-minded people too.

